# Advice on Casio vs. Timex pedometer and running watch



## JiffPop (Jan 9, 2011)

As a casual runner, I'm looking for a pedometer watch that can reasonably track my distance, pace, and even maintain a log of recent runs. I was originally investigating the Casio SGW200, which has had many good reviews:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-new-casio-sgw200-439343.html

Amazon.com: Casio Men's SGW200-1VCF Pedometer Resin Strap Watch: Casio: Watches










Being the obsessive product researcher, I came across the Timex Expedition Trail Mate watch, which seemed to geared to hiking, but probably works for running as well.

Timex Expedition Trail Mate Pedometer Watch - Poly Strap - Free Shipping at REI.com










Not much in terms of reviews, except for this blog post:

The Escape Wheel » Cool new Timex: Expedition Trail Mate

Interestingly, the post refers to the Casio watch I was originally eyeing, and criticized its pedometer technology as being "older" and less reliable. Honestly, if the Timex works on walks and/or hikes as well as running (the Casio is famously unreliable for non-running ambulation), that would be a welcome bonus.

Any other firsthand experience out there? Any advice about which to choose?

Thanks in advance,
Jeff


----------



## antjoh (Mar 22, 2009)

Is using a footpod out of the question? if not, I can highly recommend the Garmin FR60.
The footpod is really small and you either put it on your laces or tuck it under the sole in compatible shoes (adidas mii coach or nike+).

I hade one my self before I bought a gps watch. It will probably give you more features than you are looking for but it is really easy to operate. Although I have never used or have any experience of the pedometer watches you listed I'd be really surprised if they offer the same precision as the FR60.

You can find a good review of it here: DC Rainmaker: Garmin FR60 Review - In Depth


----------



## therabbitssing (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been looking at this model too. Currently have a cheapie Timex Ironman T5E901 and a GShock G7700 as my running watches. This one is interesting in that it has larger digits than the 7700 and the pedometer feature. I do like the 7700's separate interval countdown timers though, which I wish more watches had. It's perfect for circuit/interval training. The green and red LED's make a good indicator when running at night which I often do too. The Ironman is a basic one, so it keeps great Split/Lap times, has cool digits only Indiglo and...well, that's it really.


----------



## JiffPop (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions (more on that later) -- but I'm still wondering if there are any other users of the Timex Expedition Trail Mate, esp. with head-to-head comparisons with the Casio SGW200.

The FR60 review link was impressively comprehensive. I'm not a huge fan of HR monitors (the chest band is uncomfortable for me) but the footpod and computer integration look ideal. However, the cost -- $130+ on Amazon, $200 on REI -- is significantly higher than the Casio or Timex. Plus there are some consistent reviews on Amazon suggesting that the band breaks easily in a short period of time. Spending that kind of money for such poor durability would drive me nuts.

From afar, I do like the larger digits on the Timex, and the promise of an updated accelerometer which accommodates walking, hiking, AND running sounds appealing. The track record of modern Timex watches in terms of durability seems suspect, alas. I like the visual style of the Casio and it seems durable based on other reviewers. Some concerns about the accuracy.

Here's another link I found about the Timex Trail Mate:

Timex Online Store : Special Features : Trail Mate

Any other thoughts?


----------



## antjoh (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't want to come across as a Garmin sales man or talk you into something that you might not like but... I wouldn't worry about things breaking on the Garmin watches because they are very generous when it comes to warranties, at least here in Europe. I had the top right button on the FR60 break down on me and I got a completely new unit within a week after sending it to Garmin.

Anyhow... hopefully someone will answer the questions that you are really interested in about the other watches


----------



## therabbitssing (Jun 12, 2011)

Personally I would go with the Casio, but I think either would be okay for running. Both are reasonably cheap. Get both!


----------



## JiffPop (Jan 9, 2011)

Ha! I wish I could get both. Thanks for weighing in. Just out of curiosity, why would you go with the Casio?


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

I can't tell you anything about the Timex but I do own the Casio SGW-200. It's a great little watch with excellent build quality and it beats the most of my G's functionswise. The legibilty of the the display is top notch (high contrast) and along with the big digits it is under all light conditions easy to read. Alarms are loud and clear - the loudest I have so far on any Casio. What I like is the the ability to show current time - down to the second - in countdown timer mode, worldtime mode and alarm mode. Unfortunately it doesn't show current time in stopwatchmode (there you have all the other data: speed, pace, calories burned, distance). Not always all this data is needed or wanted if you use the stopwatch, so a little workaround would have been nice. Nonetheless the SGW-200 makes an excellent EDC watch that is in some aspects much preferable over any of my G-Shock's.

Its build-in accelerometer is good but not overwhelming great. It measures running distances in 100meter steps, and the aberration is usually between 5% and 10%. Sometimes it comes very close to a known distance but I consider this rather luck. The accelerometer is precise enough for any recreational running but if you are picky about precision or a serious long-distance runner, it might not work fo you. It will only work during runs, trying to get accurate readings out of it while walking fails and the results are erratic.

For outstanding precision - both, walking and running - I highly recommend the Tech4o sports watches. So far I have absolutely best results with my Traileader Jet, which is a full featured ABC watch. There are smaller, runners-only watches from that brand but I can't tell anything about them (using the same technique, I have no doubt they are equally precise). The tech4o can be set for walking and running seperately (which the Casio is not capable of) and besides the stride, gender, weight it can also set to 7 levels of sensitivity, depending if you move your arms around a lot or rather not. I did write a review about the Traileder and the measurements I took against a GPS Garmin Forerunner 205, speak for themselves:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/tec...celerometer-function-small-review-495813.html

cheers


----------



## JiffPop (Jan 9, 2011)

Terrific rundown, thanks very much. I actually read your review of the Tech4o Traileader and figured the same accelerometer technology would apply to its Accelerator line. I was a little turned off by the bands (they look proprietary and very difficult to replace) but otherwise the Accelerator line looked pretty appealing.

The positives of the Casio SGW200 are compelling indeed -- but my main goal is to find an accurate watch that measures distance without GPS or a footpod. The 5-10% error seems a bit high for me (1-5% would be more acceptable).










Meanwhile, the Tech4o Accelerator (again, assuming it uses similar mechanisms as the one you reviewed) seems quite accurate. Having flexibility beyond running would be a major plus.

Like the Tech4o, the Timex accomodates walking/hiking in addition to running. No idea how accurate it is, nor do I have much data on its durability -- just a single blogger and a comment about the Timex being superior to the Casio. I don't think the Timex permits adjustment of sensitivity, which may actually simplify the setup with some loss in accuracy.

I do have the option of checking the Timex out directly at the REI store, as it now it seems like the contest will be between this Timex and the Tech4o Accelerator. I'll let you all know what I decide -- but in the meantime, feel free to weigh in further!


----------



## JiffPop (Jan 9, 2011)

I stopped by the local REI to check out the Timex Expedition Trail Mate in person. It is indeed all resin, which makes it extremely light on the wrist. The circular side buttons protrude and can actually be rotated (which doesn't do anything; the buttons still have to be pressed). This exposed button setup seems a little damage-prone, to be honest. The button-push is a bit mushy as well. The positive digital display is crisp with good viewing angles and fairly tall, narrow digits. Flipping through the modes, the Trail Mate does possess the capability of displaying speed in MPH or Km/Hr. I don't think the Casio SGW200 can do that (please correct me if I'm wrong). No chance to assess accuracy of the Trail Mate pedometer function -- I suspect the employees and customers would not have appreciated me running laps around the store, waving my arms wildly.

The Trail Mate's overall appearance is handsomely understated. The face is clean and wears on the upper end of normal for my 6.5" wrist. As comparison, it's of similar diameter and slightly greater height than my Citizen Nighthawk. The black resin band is soft and comfortable on my wrist, and I like how the 22mm lugs permit easy replacement in the future. (Even if I like the design, non-metal bands seem to be the weakest link in terms of wear and tear in my experience). Interestingly, the Indiglo seems to illuminate the digits only for the Trail Mate, though it was too bright in the store for me to assess its effectiveness.

I'm sold. After coming home, I placed my order for the Timex Trail Mate on Amazon ($52, which is about $20 cheaper than getting it from REI + tax). When it arrives, I'll be sure to test it out and post a review with pics after some more firsthand experience, esp. with the pedometer function!


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds good, I'm really looking foward to that review since I'm always on the hunt for something new (better?). The SGW-200 has the ability to either show metric or imperial units, so miles can be set in the set-up menue. Timex does very well only to light up the digits (negative illumination), even if the display is positive. Both of my Timex's do this as well and so does the SGW-200. Negative illumination with a positive display unites best of both worlds and increases the legibility at night. I really wish all digital watches came with that design.


cheers


----------



## therabbitssing (Jun 12, 2011)

> Ha! I wish I could get both. Thanks for weighing in. Just out of curiosity, why would you go with the Casio?


Mostly because of build quality/reliability. I've had Casios that lasted forever, and Timex watches that were good, but always crapped out at some point.

Also, it seems like it'd be real easy to accidentally press a button on that Expedition model. That may not be the case, but from the pic it kinda looks like it.

That said, I hope it works out ok for you. Looking forward to hearing the review!


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Looking forward to your review, I'm thinking of picking up the version with the red markers


----------



## JiffPop (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the interest everybody. The watch is set to arrive early next week from Amazon, and I'll try to test it over the course of the week as both a pedometer and watch. (Just like you, Gordon, I ended selecting the version with the red markers.) I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## JiffPop (Jan 9, 2011)

Just arrived today from Amazon, as scheduled. A more detailed review will be posted once I get a chance to use it in the field, i.e. running and walking. Some quick impressions out of the box:

- The positive LCD display is crisp and with good contrast, even at dusk. The Indiglo negative display is superb.

- Setting time and timer (24hrs!) is a snap, with forward and backward buttons on the right.

- The buttons are just OK, a little mushy with slight tactile feedback. The protruding nature of the black buttons have a neat aesthetic, but it seems potentially delicate.

- Time is NOT shown during the different modes.

- Countdown timer chirps a brief halfway-point alarm and a prolonged completion alarm. Volume is decent.

Here's the token wrist shot (sorry about the gigantic picture; my wrist is only 6.5") --


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting your initial thoughts, it looks promising. I'm assuming the protruding buttons are easy to press for gloved fingers.Very interested to see how the pedometer accuracy is. Cheers.


----------



## JiffPop (Jan 9, 2011)

Review is here!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/rev...ter-watch-570194-post4176190.html#post4176190


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting this.


----------

